# domain name?



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

name of my clothing line is bijou. clothing line is urban/streetwear with a little French style to it. I wanted the domain name just bijou but it's already taken. Anyway have any good domain names ?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

bijouclothing.com
bijoustreetwear.com
bijouurban.com
bijougear.com
bijoustyle.com
bijoufrench.com


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

yea was thinking bout bijouclothing but idk I could be over thinking the domain name and keep it simple


----------



## AndyBaa (Jul 6, 2012)

Keep it simple - Beijistreet, or in french street is rue, beijirue, beiji clothing has been suggested but i would second it (keeps the domain applicable if you do well and want to diversify) sounds pretty cool. I am new on here, some of the creativity is inspiring. Are your designs on here. Are you based in the US by the way?


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

hey also new on here and I am based on the us


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

also what u guys thing about www.leboutiquebijou.com is it to long?


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

The name is to hard to remember the spelling for people to go home and go to your site


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

bijou said:


> also what u guys thing about www.leboutiquebijou.com is it to long?


Hi, Domain name is the first step towards promotion, you select really a difficult name which is not able to remember by the user in this case you cant got the direct traffic at your site. I would like to suggest you to select a simple but reasonable name for your site.


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone probably going for bijouclothing.com


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

bijou said:


> thanks for the help everyone probably going for bijouclothing.com


Couldn't you run into trademark issues later if the other bijou has already trademarked their name? I would think adding "clothing" would not ve enough to avoid TM issues down the road.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, GN is correct. You may want to do some more research before you invest in the brand name Bijou. There are already registered trademarks (for use on clothing) that feature the word Bijou.


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

yea I understand but my lawyer said I shouldnt have a problem being that my last name is bijou


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

and plus most of the companies that have bijou deal with jewelry not clothing


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

bijou said:


> yea I understand but my lawyer said I shouldnt have a problem being that my last name is bijou


If your advised you that it shouldn't be a problem, then you should believe him.

But speaking from experience in trying to trademark a surname, you will need to include a secondary meaning with your application (the USPTO will not simply accept the application because your mark is also your surname). And that's where it could be considered similar to the existing marks.



bijou said:


> and plus most of the companies that have bijou deal with jewelry not clothing


But those companies have in fact registered their mark in the 025 classification, which is clothing. You would need to register in the same class, which could cause an issue.

But if you have already consulted an attorney on this issue, then you should certainly take their advice over mine. I'm just offering some food for thought.


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks I look more into it and find if it will be a problem


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Check out this service Available domain suggestions,expired and expiring domain name, whois lookup | DomainsBot

It's a neat site that helps you identify if domain names are available and alternative. For example, enter bijou and clothing i.e. "bijou clothing" and it will suggest domain names around clothing. Good to help find some new ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## nolie (Jul 13, 2012)

I would suggest the Domain name bijou-clothing.com it's available for registration.Register your website Domain name at Whoisxy.com/register-domains.aspx


----------



## mrfunone (Oct 4, 2010)

bizou
Thats how its pronounced anyway.


----------



## bijou (Jun 21, 2012)

yea how its pronounced not spelled


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

I can understand that you want to use your brand as your domain name. However, as a SEO expert it's marketing suicide. It will make it much harder to show up in search engines, this of course is the point of setting up a website (To be found in search engines?)... Yet you can set up your brand however, and just because your domain is one thing, doesn't mean you have to brand your website the same as your domain. You could choose something like frenchclothing.com

You can see on Google Adwords that the term French Clothing is search for over 110,000 times globally, and you should have no problem showing up first with just a small amount of link building. 

However, I understand that you would want to keep your domain name branded, you may consider having a second domain to harness the real power of the Internet's Search Engines. I can tell you first hand that this is how the top Internet Marketers make millions each month, by taking advantage of things like this. 

So if you don't I just might...  Only difference is that I won't care what brand I use, because the 110,000 monthly searches and being the top spot is the key to what I'm really after. MONEY! ;p


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

signsonadime said:


> The name is to hard to remember the spelling for people to go home and go to your site


i second that, bijou is hard enough to spell (look at the misspellings in this discussion alone), you don't want to throw people even more by throwing in french words that the average american isn't familiar with. 

keep it simple, like bijouthreads.com or something like that


----------

